
Peter Madsen charged with 'submarine murder' of Kim Wall - neverminder
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/jan/16/peter-madsen-charged-with-submarine-of-kim-wall
======
celticninja
He is going to get fucked in court, he changed his story 3 times, none of
which are consistent with the state of the recovered body. I assume his
socio/psychopathology makes him think he can get away with it.

